# Which would you buy for about the same $ 2010 Roubaix Comp Triple or 2011 Elite Apex



## thebeave (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi Moving this post from the general forum:


Would love some educated opinions if possible.
They can be had for similar money, and they both feel great. $200 more for the 2010 Comp that has 2010 Shimano 105 Triple group and Mavic Aksium Race wheels. What if you could get them for the same price, a true apples to apples comparison?
What do you think?
Usage is year round, mostly in Spring/Summer /Fall.Maybe 50-75 rides a year with a century or two annually.Guesstiamte 2000+ miles per year.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

I would always choose a double over a triple. SRAM Apex is an awesome group for those of us not blessed with Tour-quality climbing abilities, but who don't like finicky derailleur adjustments.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

I am not a fan of the triple since the advent of the Compact crank set. But if it all that is available I would take it over the SRAM package. I am also sure you can ask 20 different people and 20 different responses to this question. I personally ride Campagnolo but all of the GF's bikes have Shimano 105 and above on them and I like working on them. I have many friends riding SRAM and they love it. So the final decision is really whether you like it or not.


----------



## thebeave (Feb 17, 2011)

*UPDATE: Another Big Price cut*

Thanks for your posts rward and platy pius. 

Believe it or not , the shop is willing to deal and sell me the 2010 Comp for $100 _less_ than the 2011 Elite now ; $1800 =Comp , $1900 = Elite.

It will come down to feel when i test the 2010 Comp later this week. I really liked the Elite w/ the Sram Apex for the brief 20 mins I rode it. 
Decisions decisions...


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

I bought a 2011 Elite just a few days ago and I find that the SRAM system is better to shift than a 105 triple that I had some years ago.


----------



## Luster (Feb 9, 2011)

I just bought the 2011 Roubaix Elite Apex. It is a fine machine. The SRAM Apex group is the smoothest shifting unit I've ever used. She's a sweet ride. (61 frame)


----------



## thebeave (Feb 17, 2011)

*I went for Last year's Comp Triple*

Thanks everyone for your input. 

I ended up taking last year's Comp with the full 105 triple set up instead of this year's Elite, pretty much because of the better wheelset on the comp - Mavic Aksium Race. The shop guys favored the 2010 comp for the same reason They figured i would never tell the difference between the old fact 7 and the new fact 8 carbon frmaes 

Interestingly, the Comp w triple 105 at 19.57 lbs was a hair lighter than the Elite w/ Apex, about 1/10th of a pound,so there's no weight penalty in this case for going triple.

I liked the apex shifting a little better and would be very happy on that bike. In fact, i have a 30 day return policy on my Comp if i change my mind after a few rides. 

The mechanics at the shop preferred Shimano for durability, although they did remind me that last year's 105 version is now outdated and had brake lever issues with some batches


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

thebeave said:


> Thanks everyone for your input.
> 
> I ended up taking last year's Comp with the full 105 triple set up instead of this year's Elite, pretty much because of the better wheelset on the comp - Mavic Aksium Race. The shop guys favored the 2010 comp for the same reason They figured i would never tell the difference between the old fact 7 and the new fact 8 carbon frmaes
> 
> ...



Sounds to me like you bought the bike the shop guys wanted you to buy, I'm not sure I'd 
base my purchase on an entry level wheelset such as the Mavic Aksium Race which cost $250.00, but hey to each his own. Good luck with the bike!


----------



## Frankie13 (Feb 11, 2007)

I would have gone with the Sram equiped Bike. I'm not a big fan of tripple. At the end it's what ever makes you happy.


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

Congratulations. You got a great new bike.

Some people prefer triples. In some situations you will have to shift the front much less often with a triple than with a compact double. 
I have a bike with a triple and one with a compact double and I like them both.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

thebeave said:


> Thanks everyone for your input.
> 
> I ended up taking last year's Comp with the full 105 triple set up instead of this year's Elite, pretty much because of the better wheelset on the comp - Mavic Aksium Race. The shop guys favored the 2010 comp for the same reason They figured i would never tell the difference between the old fact 7 and the new fact 8 carbon frmaes
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new bike. IMO there isn't a bad or wrong choice between these two. Rather, it comes down to personal preferences.

Regarding the bolded statement. The 'problem' with the 5600 105 shifters was that the left was double/ triple compatible. When used with compacts/ std doubles it was important that the set up was done correctly, otherwise a shift to the non-existent third ring could be forced, thus jamming the shifter. I've run this set up for three seasons and thousands of miles with no problems, plus you're running a triple so it's really a non-issue. IMO it's a bulletproof group, and in some ways I prefer it to the 5700 series. 

Enjoy the bike!! :thumbsup:


----------



## thebeave (Feb 17, 2011)

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> Sounds to me like you bought the bike the shop guys wanted you to buy, I'm not sure I'd
> base my purchase on an entry level wheelset such as the Mavic Aksium Race which cost $250.00, but hey to each his own. Good luck with the bike!


Interesting. Do you think they pointed me in the wrong direction? It's my first road purchase after all. Would you have bought the Apex, and if wheels were a concern, would you have upgraded later?

I rode them both and could have gone either way. Both are nice in my opinion. In addition, the 2010 bike I bought wasn't in the shops inventory, but I after I asked about older models on sale, they found this one at another location, so I don;t feel they were trying to dump an older bike on me


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

thebeave said:


> Interesting. Do you think they pointed me in the wrong direction? It's my first road purchase after all. Would you have bought the Apex, and if wheels were a concern, would you have upgraded later?
> 
> I rode them both and could have gone either way. Both are nice in my opinion. In addition, the 2010 bike I bought wasn't in the shops inventory, but I after I asked about older models on sale, they found this one at another location, so I don;t feel they were trying to dump an older bike on me


Don’t get me wrong, it just sounded in your post that you are still unsure of your decision
and reinforced it by stating the “shop guys favored the 2010 comp for the same reason”
and “the mechanics at the shop preferred Shimano” 

You also wrote “I liked the apex shifting a little better and would be very happy on that bike”
So after reading that I would think you would have gone with the 2011 but you went the 2010???

There is no wrong direction, both bikes are great and virtually the same, I personally would have gone with the
newer bike with the compact double over the triple, both wheel sets are entry level so that’s not an issue but as I said thats my opinion. 

Enjoy the new ride bike!


----------



## digibud (Oct 26, 2010)

Since others will no doubt view this thread I'll comment on why I picked a triple Roubaix over a double Apex. For me it was all about the flats. I can get comparable low gears on either bike. I'm not a racer and I'm unconcerned with a fast, perfect shift under pressure but I AM concerned with getting the right, comfortable cadence. When I am on the flats and hit a bit of a headwind I don't want to drop to a -much- lower gear. I want to drop to a -slightly- lower gear and maintain my cadence. I find it odd that the Roubaix Apex has gearing such that there is perfect overlap between the outer and inner chain ring gear. There is no half step at all and it's spread across a very wide range rear. There is nothing inherently wrong with that. To me it's a question of slightly crisper shifting with a slightly lighter bike vs small increments in gear changes. I value small gear changes more than I do a few ounces or perfect gear changes on the front, hence I have a triple waiting for me to pick up at the local bike store.


----------



## dealraker (Sep 1, 2010)

*Double or Triple*

I have a Jamis Xenith with a double and a Specialized with a triple. I have decided that I desparately need to form an ideology as to one over the other......

.....but can't seem to decide which side of the issue to take.

I don't seem to give a flip about whether this guy/gal or that guy/gal has a double or triple on their bike. Don't know why, I just don't give a flip.

What does really piss me off though is being around so many people in my area who like to talk about biking. Often the subject of this conversation will be about this bike or that bike....or whatever. The reason I get pissed off is because I see all these nice bikes, some (of course) doubles- some triples- and they just die either way.

From neglect. Sure as Hell not from use.

Get out and ride your bike and forget if it is a double/triple.

Who really gives a flip. Modify your riding to whatever you've got and to wherever it is.


----------



## digibud (Oct 26, 2010)

I think those that give a flip are mostly people trying to decide between one and another for an upcoming purchase. In my case the bike I just bought is way above my pay grade but I've been biking in some meaningful way for 25 or 30 years so it's time enough to get a good bike and double vs triple was reasonably fundamental part of the decision making process. I'd guess about 90% of the discussions about "whatever vs whatever" have to do with purchasing. Same thing could be said about all sorts of similar consumer topics. So I think it's potential buyers who most give a flip. Just a guess. As to fancy bikes dying unused, I don't know that crowd.


----------



## Ryder321 (Sep 8, 2009)

digibud said:


> I'll comment on why I picked a triple Roubaix over a double Apex. ...I'm unconcerned with a fast, perfect shift under pressure but I AM concerned with getting the right, comfortable cadence. I value small gear changes more than I do a few ounces or perfect gear changes on the front...


Good assessment, good judgment, good thinking, and good choice made for the right reasons for YOU. :thumbsup:

Enjoy your new bike.


----------

